# Gaggia Baby leaking from group head



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all,

My Gaggia Baby is leaking. The water is leaking out the group and down the outside of the portafilter when brewing. Can anyone advise what the problem is likely to be? A seal or something maybe?

Any help is much appreciated.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Definitely a worn out group head seal.

You could try cleaning it up with a brush/cloth - this may allow the basket to seal correctly, but the seal may just be perished. They're very easy to replace and don't cost very much either.

Send gaggiamanualservice a PM and he'll probably be able to supply the seal.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------

